# problem publishing to Facebook



## Dave Mitchell (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi,

I am having no end of trouble publishing photos to Facebook using the Publish Services feature.
After authorization, I get a screen saying " information on album could not be retrieved from Facebook ". It will then not allow me name an album or proceed any further.

has anyone got any idea what may be the problem and how to fix it ????

Many thanks in advance.

Dave Mitchell


----------



## clee01l (Sep 6, 2011)

Dave, Welcome to the forum.  Take a look at this thread and if it does not answer your problem  Come back here with some more details  on exactly want you are doing and I'll get more specific. 
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...-Unable-to-set-up-facebook-in-publish-service


----------



## Dave Mitchell (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Cletus,

Thanks a lot for your help. I admit to not being particularly literate with computers and its a struggle for me, but little steps 
I read the link to the other persons problem and it is similar to mine, however, I do get " Authorized as David Mitchell " come up. The only tab that is then highlighted is the " Remove Authorization " tab. the others are greyed out.

After the pop up screen appears, I can do nothing.

perhaps I can copy the screen to you but I am unsure of how to do that.

I live in an isolated desert town in the UAE and there is no-one to help me with this.

Thanks again,
Dave.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 6, 2011)

Dave Mitchell said:


> ...
> I live in an isolated desert town in the UAE and there is no-one to help me with this.


 It is indeed a small world. Help is just around the corner and you have turned the corner.

Can you post a screen shot of your Lightroom Publishing manager dialog for Facebook?  And also a screen shot of the Publishing service panel from LR with the FB Publishing service expanded? The other user was able to create a Collection in LR that seemed to resolve his problem. 

Also have you verified in FB that LR is an authorized application?


----------



## Dave Mitchell (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Cletus,
I'm afraid this might all be a bit beyond me. I have no idea how to save the screen shot. When I have all 3 screens are open, nothing happens except a beep.
Is there a simple answer of how to do this on a Mac ??

According to FB, LR is an authorized app. 

Thanks again,
Dave.


----------



## Dave Mitchell (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't know Cletus, I managed to get it on the desktop but when I copy it, just this comes up.

Is there something I'm missing ??

file:///Users/davecmitchell/Desktop/Screen%20shot%202011-09-06%20at%208.51.21%20PM.png


----------



## b_gossweiler (Sep 6, 2011)

Use the "Image" button when replying to insert a screenshot into your post:



You'll get a dialog where you can choose the "From Computer" tab, select to the screenshot on your desktop and then click "Upload":


Beat


----------



## Dave Mitchell (Sep 6, 2011)

Seem to have managed that Gossweiler, a million thanks, just need to know the secrets


----------



## Dave Mitchell (Sep 6, 2011)

This thing is really doing bizarre things. I finally decided to delete everything and start afresh. Removed the LR app from FB. Deleted the existing Publish Service in LR and started again.I seem to now be able to make an album that appears in FB, but when I select photos in LR to publish to that album, I get more popup screens that tell me " Failed to retrieve item info " then " Can't update this collection "

When I then go to the album in FB, just one of the selected photos appears.

I hate giving up, but I think this thing is beyond me, which is so disappointing. I really thought this would be a great easy to use addition to LR.
Anyway, I am happy to keep trying until your patience wears out 
Thanks again,
dave


----------



## clee01l (Sep 6, 2011)

Dave, I'll work with you until YOUR patience wears out. I will work with you based upon this comment 





> I admit to not being particularly literate with computers and its a struggle for me,


If you would begin by removing the Lightroom Authorization at FB and Deleting any existing FB Pub Serv. in LR, I'll give you step by step instructions from the very beginning. These will follow in the next reply, Probably Wednesday AM for you in UAE.


BTW, Are you "Oil Field Trash"?


----------



## Dave Mitchell (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi again Cletus, thanks for your patience. I will delete everything as best I can so supposedly I will be back to square 1. Mind you I have done that previously. I wonder if somewhere along this interesting journey, I may have inadvertently changed a setting somewhere ... who knows.
So, I'll look forward to your instructions, it is however coming to our WE and I will be away in Abu Dhabi the next two evenings so may not get to it until Friday evening or Saturday.

To remove the FB authorization, I simply go to settings - applications and remove the authorization ??? nothing else I am missing ??
To delete the publish service, I right click on the facebook tab and delete the service, thats all ???

Thats what I have done before to get back to the beginning.

To answer your question, I guess all we expats here are " oil field trash " to some extent. Essentially it funds everything. I import and distribute Irrigation equipment here, the Sheikhs like the desert towns green .. go figure.

Anyway, thanks again.
Dave


----------



## clee01l (Sep 7, 2011)

Dave, Sorry I did not get to followup sooner.  Sometimes Life intervenes. 

Here are some instructions.  I think if you follow these steps adding a Facebook Publish Service should go smoothly:

Using your browser, Go to Facebook and login  and keep the browser open in the background while you work with LR.
This step is probably not explicitly necessary but it does not hurt and the browser need to be started at some point.

Now, back in LR on the Publish Services  panel Click on the label "Set-up" on the right side of the Facebook Header bar.
This will open the "Lightroom Publishing Manager" dialog  with the Facebook Publish Service highlighted in the left panel.
We will be adding entries to sections in the right panel.



Give the Publish Service a Name in the Description Field
Click the  button and a message box appears

Click {OK} and LR passes control to your browser and opens the page to authorize the LR app.

Click the {Allow} button and then return to LR

Click {Done} in the message box and it should close.
Your  "Lightroom Publishing Manager" dialog should now look like this:

Note the Facebook Album Section.  If you have no albums on Facebook, it should look like the example above.  If you have albums at Facebook, the Album Names should appear in the DropDown List  and your Facebook Album section will look something like this:

You should either choose am existing album to collect your LR Photos or click the {Create an New Album} button
Complete the remaining sections to describe characteristics about the files that you will sent to Facebook and finally click the {Save} button.
On Returning to the LR Library module you should see a Facebook Publish Service in the "Publish Services Panel" and it will contain one empt collection. that is associated with an album on Facebook.

Add images to this collection by dragging them from the Grid view and press the {Publish} button  to export unpublished images to your Facebook Album.


----------



## Dave Mitchell (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi again Cletus,Sorry for the late reply but I have been away a couple of days.
I have gone through the process as you describe. it is the same procedure as I started with but the result is the same.There are some small differences from the very beginning. Firstly, the Facebook Publish Services tab in LR does not have "set up" on the right hand side at the beginning. I went through the authorization process and the odd thing is that I open FB in Safari, when I ask it for authorization from in LR, it opens automatically in Firefox. Is that a likely cause ??
At this point the Publish Services dialogue box is different to yours, the " Change Account " tab is not highlighted, only the authorized tab.Then there is not access to the Albums tab.

Sop thats as far as I can get, I did finish going through the rest of the process.
I suspect I have done something wrong the first time I set this up, because I do remember it working as you say, but after another try it wouldn't.

Just another thing, I thought perhaps that because I always get a " upgrade to LR 3.4.1 is available " pop up box always appears, I thought maybe downloading that might solve the issue. However as I am such a gumby I have no idea why it downloads to my downloads folder, then parks itself on the desktop and has nothing whatsoever to do with my LR program, maybe you can shed some light on that little conundrum 
Thanks again for your efforts but I truly have no idea what is going on with this thing.
Dave.


----------



## Dave Mitchell (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey Cletus,I have tried playing with another approach and seem to have had some success. I right clicked on the FB tab and clicked " create another Publish Service " the dialogue box came up as yours does and is authorized already. This time though I did not have FB open. I just selected an existing album, added a couple of photos and it seemed to work, as a test run anyway, the true test will be when I want to add an album of new photos.

I then deleted the other FB tab, the new one has the new album attached.
I will be interested to hear your thoughts.
Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## clee01l (Sep 11, 2011)

I guess I left out a step at the beginning. Just before the step above that reads:





> Now, back in LR on the Publish Services panel Click on the label "Set-up" on the right side of the Facebook Header bar.


perform this task:

Right Click (or the Mac Equivalent) on the Facebook Header and choose {Delete Publish Service...} from the context menu.
'Set-up..." should now appear in the Facebook header bar on the right.  Then follow the steps as outlined previously.

Should you get inconsistancies or your results look unexpectedly different from those that I have included in my earlier post, Pleas post a screen shot showing the differences.


----------

